# What are these, Parasites?



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I was draining my 75gallon P tank today (to move it). I am a very good observer, so I was looking and noticed some snake looking things swimming around in my tank. So I used a glass picture to catch a couple. Here is a video clip.

My Video Clip

PS. I also noticed some very very small dot looking things swimming around in there as well. You will notice them in the video.

-David-


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

know what u have.
u have plenaria.
Try to clean ur wate rmore often.
Refill about 50% of ur water
If this doenst work try GASTROPEX.
Then the will go away.

They occur when they is some rotting food or old food in the tank.
So try to keep ur soil clean m8
Nothing serious but anoying as hell


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks.

Weird that you say that, cause I have an undergravel filter in the ank as well. Figure that would have taken care of rotting food.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> Thanks.
> 
> Weird that you say that, cause I have an undergravel filter in the ank as well. Figure that would have taken care of rotting food.
> 
> Thanks for you help.


hmmmmmmmm..
maybe its stuck some where brhind a stone or wood plant or something


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
sorry the link to the vid does not work
one year ago i had planarien in my tank
i ve bought some medicin against them, stopped feeding them for about 10-14 days
they looked like small red threads/filaments (fäden in german)
they where up to 2.5 cm lenght

mfg der buette


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

That is not planaria. Planaria slide along the surfaces of the tank glass like snails, and are wide and flat. They do not swim freely in the water.

I have seen invertibrates similar to what you have, and used a copper-based inverticide (is that a word?) to get rid of them. I assumed they came in with the live feeders I used.

It's true, though, that you need to keep your gravel clean.


----------

